# I need your prayers



## Corry (Dec 1, 2007)

I just found out that my little cousin Nicole is in the hospital, in the Neurological Critical Care Unit.  She was hit by a car last night, and she's in a coma.  Growing up, Nicole was my whole world, and she means so much to me.  

Please, PLEASE pray for her.  She's only 17 years old.


----------



## Ajay (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll be praying.


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2007)

This is me and her in September, at a charity concert I was the photographer at for the DV agency I work for....






She is such a beautiful girl, inside and out....she has so much going for her....and she is her mother's whole world.  They both mean so incredibly much to me....I don't know if I can handle this.  I'm sitting at home right now, trying to calm myself down enough to be able to drive in the icy weather to the hospital.  

Please pray for her guys....please.


----------



## Viperjet (Dec 1, 2007)

You betcha.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 1, 2007)

she'll be in my thoughts. don't drive over to the hospital your self, see if you can get a friend to drive  you. you have enough to worry about.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 1, 2007)

Same here Corry! You both will be in my thoughts!


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 2, 2007)

looks like two different people in those photos.  I hope she is ok...


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Corry :hugs: 
Oh no!


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks guys...I'm at the hospital now.  I told her mom I would probably be coming up tonight, but I should have called her when I was on my way.  She's gone home to get some things.  I can't go into the unit without her approval first....which is perfectly fine, cuz I don't want to see her alone.  I am much too afraid of that.  I cannot handle it.  

7 years ago my brother was in an accident, and spent a month in this very hospital...he had a motorcycle accident...he took on a semi, head on, at 55 miles an hour.  I couldn't make it into the room then without breaking down crying, and at that time, he was already awake and talking...he was never in a coma.  

I can't do this alone.  There is no way in hell.


----------



## tempra (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Corry, I hope it all works out for her.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 2, 2007)

Cathy and I wish her luck and a speedy recovery. You both are in our prayers.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh no, I'm soooo sorry to read this news Corry. Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 2, 2007)

:hug::  I'm pulling for you and your cousin, too, Corry!  I'm not the praying type, but I'm thinking good thoughts that she'll be just fine.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 2, 2007)

My thoughts are with you!
:hugs:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh, no!  I'm so sorry for all of you involved.  I knew how much she meant to you, and I really hope she gets better soon...


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2007)

Nicole's mom and dad should be on their way back to the hospital soon.  They ended up going home and getting some sleep.  I had thought they would be coming back last night, but I didn't actually talk to them when I left to drive here...I'd talked to them about an hour or so before I left...I had to take time to calm myself down befoer I tried to drive on the ice.  

I spent the night in the waiting room, because I can't go back and see her.  I've been here for almost 9 hours now....hard to believe.  

I just can't believe this is happening.  I can still remember so vividly when she was 3 or 4 years old, and we would call her monkey baby, because she would climb the doorways of the house.  Or how she would tease the chihuahua, Cujo, and then run, and he'd chase after her and nip at her diaper.  

I keep thinking about the time when she was in 2nd grade or so, and her school had a Smokey the Bear poster contest that she won, and I went with her and her mom to take her to have her picture taken with the other winners....a lady walked up to me and asked me to come into another room so she could ask me a favor in private...the lady told me that the person who was supposed to be Smokey didn't show, and I looked like I was about the right height to fit the costume, and she wanted to know if I'd  do it.  I did...and we had to go out on the front steps to take the picture.  I have bad knees, and was unsteady in the costume.  Afterwards, Nicole told me she knew it wasn't really Smokey, that it was me in the costume, because when we were going down the stairs, I instinctively put my hand on her shoulder to balance myself....which is something I always did when we were walking through rough terrain in the woods around her house, and I was nervous and unsteady.  I still have that picture from the paper up in a frame at my apartment.  

When she was 13, I told her she wasn't allowed to get any older....and to this day, often when I see her I 'yell' at her for not listening to me, and growing up anyway.  

...but I don't want her to stay 17 forever.  I want her to graduate from high school, and go on to cosmetology, like she wants to.  Her mom told me last week that she's getting a 98% in all of her cosmetology classes she is taking in high school....she loves it...she even already has a bunch of equipment that a member of our extended family gave her....a hair cutting chair...a hair washing sink....a dryer...all sorts of things to get her started.  

...I want to see her flourish...I want to see her get a little wild in her 20's, and maybe get in a little trouble now and then, like most people of that age do.  I want to see her get married, and start a family.  

She deserves all of that and more....she doesn't deserve this.  If I could trade places with her, I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 2, 2007)

its good that your remembering all those times, and she sounds like an amazing person. please keep us updated :hug::


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 2, 2007)

My prayers to Nicole.

No one deserves to go through whatever pain and suffering she is going through now, and if God fates her to go on, she will and with great gusto.

My sister was hit by a drunk... this same drunk had hit 3 times before... first time putting a young man in a wheel chair for life, the second time destroying the life of an elderly woman, the third time killing an infant and criplling both parents in the process. Today he is a lawyer who still drinks. I am outraged that a person like that is even permitted to live, much less prosper.

My sister was hit while in the passenger seat on the very night she accepted the offer of marriage by her suitor at the time. 

They were travelling about 50MPH (80KPH), the drunk... at well over 120MPH (180kph). He rammed into them from an angle to the rear of the car, causing her car to spin at least 6 times before stopping. 

She was thrown out from the car and sent bouncing on the asphalt at over 70MPH and her only protection was a blouse and skirt. She was found 150 feet away from the car. 60% of her body's skin was torn from her body and she had severe head and brain trauma and uncountable fractures and breaks of the bones.

She spent 1 full month in the emergency ward, that is something unheard of.. and 8 months on the critical list and another 2 years in rehabilitation. She recovered from over 60 broken and fractured bones. Her ability to smell was forever gone and she had lost nearly all her childhood and young adult memories... forever gone. She was never supposed to have children... but she was alive. She survived.

Many years later and uncountable challenges surpassed, she is now the single mother of an AMAZING 16 year old girl that I hold as precious as you do Nicole.

To add a final challenge to her life, she has been recently diagnosed with multiple sclerosis.

All this to say... I know where you are coming from and how you feel

Know that we all pray for her quick recovery and that no matter what happens, as long as she is loved, she will know it, feel it and respond to it.

Please keep us informed as to her status... and stay strong. I feel that you will be a source of strength for Nicole and her family and they need that more than about anything else at this time.

Family is everything.


----------



## jsmharley (Dec 2, 2007)

Hope all is well, ya'll are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 2, 2007)

You're family is in my thoughts.  Please keep us updated.  You will have any support you need from us, anytime.


----------



## Alison (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh Corry, I know how close you are with her and Aubrey and I are sending all our thoughts her way. :hugs:


----------



## Fangman (Dec 2, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you - we know what really matters at a time like this - family and loved ones are everything.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Corry...any news?  Did you get to see her?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh wow, hope things get better soon


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 2, 2007)

don't give up hope Corry.

She has lots of people praying and thinking of her


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2007)

Things aren't looking good.  Thank you for your continued prayers and words of support.  

I'd write more, but I'm starting to go numb.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 2, 2007)

So sorry Corry.  Try to keep positive, your vibes could do wonders for her and her family. Keep being the amazing cousin that you've been through her life. :hug::


----------



## skieur (Dec 2, 2007)

Speaking from unfortunate personal experience, I hope your cousin gets a lawyer specializing in head injuries and a rehabilitation team in place as soon as possible.  My wife and I were told to do so, two days after my son's accident. We were very glad that we followed through.  It is absolutely necessary to plan for and secure her future.

skieur


----------



## Corry (Dec 2, 2007)

Keep praying guys....don't stop. She coughed. A tiny teensy little cough....the nurses said not to get our hopes up....but it IS a good sign. A very small sign, but still good. Keep praying!!!


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 3, 2007)

I was driving back from a client yesterday and was listening to the radio... some song came up about a 17 year old girl and the first thing that popped into my head was your niece Nicole.  

No one wants to have their hopes raise only to have them dashed... but that cough could be the start.  For my sister, it was the flicker of an eye lid that started her healing process.

Stay strong... she is going to need you.


----------



## Arch (Dec 3, 2007)

Of course my thoughts are with you and her corry, i really hope she recovers soon :hugs:


----------



## photojazz (Dec 3, 2007)

Prayers have been sent...she is in my thoughts!


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 3, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 3, 2007)

:hug::Corry, my thoughts are with you and Nicole.  :hug::​
Stay strong.​


----------



## Viperjet (Dec 3, 2007)

You all are continually in my prayers.

I hope that she pulls through.


----------



## ToddB (Dec 3, 2007)

I just saw this today.  Sorry to hear about this.

My prayers are with your cousin Corry.


----------



## Corry (Dec 3, 2007)

I now know what they mean by things being like a rollercoaster. It has been so ridiculously up and down.

They just came in a little bit ago and said they were taking her to surgery. We are taking this as a good sign, because we don't think they'd be bothering with fixing her leg if there wasn't hope for her brain, or if her brain couldn't handle it.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 3, 2007)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :goodvibe: :goodvibe: :goodvibe:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 3, 2007)

:goodvibe:


----------



## Corry (Dec 3, 2007)

We all got to see her for a split second....as they were wheeling her from surgery back to her room....we got to see her as she went past. If I didn't know before that they had shaved half of her head, I wouldn't have known it was her. She looked so different. I was shaking for 5 minutes after seeing her....and I cried....the surgery to fix her leg went really well.

Now we just need to keep praying that a miracle happens in her brain.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm glad you got to see her, finally, and to hear the leg surgery went well. Good vibes continue to be sent your way.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 3, 2007)

Corry, I have a friend that is a nurse. According to her, the fact that they are spending time on her leg is a very big sign that they are positive in their minds that she is going to pull up and out. They would not waste time on a leg if there was anything the least bit more important or if they thought that her chances of recovery were low.

The body is an incredible thing. It fixes parts of itself over time in ways that has the doctors scratching their own heads about.  My sister went from vegetable to human to a family member again in what we thought was a long time, but was realtively short (about 3-4 weeks).  The brain is something we know so little about but it has ways of coping with even the most dire of injuries successfully.

Take the leg surgury as another positive sign, becuase it is.

Don't stop keeping us up to date and don't even think about loosing hope, there's a ton of good vibes being shot her way!


----------



## cameramike (Dec 3, 2007)

very glad to hear the update . keep your chin up she is very lucky to have such a loving aunt. :hug:


----------



## skieur (Dec 3, 2007)

Medically, the issues are how soon did the ambulance get there, how soon was she stabilized, how soon was she intubated, was that process completed at the accident site or at the hospital,  how soon did she get to a trauma centre, was there any brain injury, what was the glaucoma scale reading at the accident site, what was the reading at the hospital, how much time in a coma, what did the MRI show,  etc.

Information is the only thing that will tell you what you are facing with your cousin and despite the good wishes and optimism of everyone here, that necessary information is the only thing that will really help you to realize the nature and extent of your cousin's current condition.

You will also have to gain some understand of injuries, medicine and surgery in order to put any information you learn into some sort of perspective, but you have the advantage of being much younger than I was two years ago, when I had to go through the experience and learning.

skieur


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hope she gets better, when something like this happens the small problems like "not being able to pay your bills" become very minor. I hope she recovers, it must be an awful situation.


----------



## bace (Dec 4, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## indiephoto (Dec 4, 2007)

i'll be praying I truly hope everything turns out ok


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

still thinking about you and your family this morning.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 4, 2007)

:hug::You and Nicole are still in my thoughts Corry. :hug::


----------



## PNA (Dec 4, 2007)

God's miracles are on the way.....Hang in there.


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh Corry how terrible! I can't imagine how scary this must be. I will be praying for Nicole, you, and the rest of your family. :hug::


----------



## Corry (Dec 4, 2007)

Life keeps on serving it up. 

It's been another eventful night, and this time it has little to do with Nicole, but still a lot to do with St. Francis Hospital. 

I was getting ready to leave to finally come home for a while, so I can go to classes tomorrow and work out some game plans with my professors....when I got a call from my mom telling me that my Gramma was on her way in to St. Francis, and she wasn't doing good. The nurses at the nursing home basically told us that if we had things to take care of (final things), we should probably start getting things in order. 

I stayed there until 8:30 or so, going between the ER, where Gramma was, and neurological critical care, where Nicole is. 

Before I left, they put Gramma in a room....right down the hall and around the corner from Nicole. As of my last update (I am finally at home for the first time in days), her bloodpressure is steadily dropping. It's not looking good. I may be losing my grandmother tonight. 

I should be more emotional right now...but at this point, I'm numb. 

Not a lot of change in Nicole....we are all very hopeful right now, though. 

One thing that happened....earlier today, Mike was in with her for about 5 minutes when he comes back in the waiting room with a big smile on his face....Nicole had the hiccups.  We are taking it as a good sign. Other than that, no real changes....but she had the hiccups...and yesterday (the day before?) she coughed. Ana said today that whenever they mess with her breathing tube, she coughs and kinda gags. Good thing, IMO. 

Unless I end up back at OSF tonight, I plan to go to classes tomorrow, meet with my professors, and get a gameplan worked out for each of my classes. Afterwards, I'll be heading back to the hospital again to spend the evening there. That will be my life until something changes.


----------



## Viperjet (Dec 4, 2007)

Man...you sure are going through a lot, Corry.  I'm praying for both Nicole and your Grandma.


----------



## Alison (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh Corry :hugs: Our thoughts continue to be with your family.


----------



## Corry (Dec 5, 2007)

Latest update on my gramma this morning is that she has some bacterial infection that has been going around hospitals and nursing homes.  My mom couldn't remember the name of it, but she said 5 people at her nursing home had it, so someone who works there isn't being sanitary.  And she also said that the infection can be very fatal.  She's in isolation now.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 5, 2007)

Your gramma sounds like a fighter, and so does Nicole. I'm sure your visits help them to know how much they're loved. Thanks for the updates, as you and your family have often been in my thoughts.


----------



## Corry (Dec 5, 2007)

Got news today that she moved.  She's still in a coma, and she's still in very critical condition....but she moved, just a little.    

Keep praying, guys...pray that she continues to make these little baby steps forward.  

Here's another picture of her that I've been looking at a lot:


----------



## photojazz (Dec 6, 2007)

Prayers on the way......


----------



## cameramike (Dec 6, 2007)

both continue to be in my thoughts for you corry, your being very strong and i hope you can go through with your plans to continue your day to day life, it takes a lot when you are in this sort of mental state.:hugs:


----------



## Viperjet (Dec 6, 2007)

Hang in there, it'll all be okay...


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 6, 2007)

I have you and your family in my thoughts.  Lots of virtual hugs and good vibes from me to you too.:hug::


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2007)

Not really any new news...physical therapy came in and was working on her a bit, moving her arms and legs and pinching her and yelling at her a little bit trying to get her to respond and wake up. 

Let's just keep praying that she does. 

I ended up staying over there again last night, cuz the roads got bad....was up at 5am this morning so I could get home and get to school....it's gonna be a long day, I think!


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 7, 2007)

We are still praying for you all Cory. God be with you.
John & Cathy


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going through all this. Hang in there.  :hug::


----------



## Android (Dec 7, 2007)

Cory,
I'm so sorry to read of your troubles. I pray that you will all be together, at home, for christmas.
All my thoughts, prayers and best wishes

Andy


----------



## WDodd (Dec 7, 2007)

Really terrible to hear of this. I check back almost daily hoping for some good news. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 7, 2007)

I check in everyday also hoping to hear the good news.

It's coming!


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2007)

Norma Jean Kuhlman passed away at 10 pm tonight, at the age of 78.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 8, 2007)

:hug::  Oh, Corry, I'm so sorry hear about your grandma.  Grandmas are very special ladies and it's hard to get used them not being with you forever.  They're irreplaceable.  I still miss mine frequently.    But that picture you posted makes me smile--it looks like she was a lively woman and full of zest.  Remember, your friends here are pulling for you and are keeping our fingers crossed and waiting with holding breath for everything to get better for you.

scott


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 8, 2007)

wow corry im so so sorry i havent lost my grandparents so i couldnt say i know how u feel but your definetly a soldier along with nicole god bless u and ur family so much.. i sent you a pm aswell.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 8, 2007)

We're so sorry for your loss Corry. Grandma's are special. We are praying for you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Corry. I've not posted on this, as really don't know what to say to you. Stay strong for your cousin now. People are thinking of you.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh no. Corry, I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your dearly loved grandmother. My deepest sympathy to you and your family. This is such sad news.


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother, Corry.    I know you two were very close.     

Best wishes sent for Nicole.


----------



## zendianah (Dec 8, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss Corry! I'm still praying for Nicole!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 8, 2007)

:hug:::hug:::hug::

Heartfelt condolences to you Corry!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 8, 2007)

Awww no. This is sad. One blow too many. I have no more grandparents (haven't had any since 1988, when my dad's mom died as the last of the set of four), and both my mother and mother-in-law have already died, too. It is sad. 

I so hope your cousin will get back any time soon now and then heal! I sooo hope.

My cousin went missing at 17, and was searched for for four weeks. No news. No sign (just a very ominous one that made us fear the worst all the time). Then they found him 20kms down the river ... he had drowned. 

Those are hard times.
I know how you feel.


----------



## Alison (Dec 8, 2007)

Corry I am so sorry for your loss. I know there aren't any words that I can say to ease your pain but please know that we are thinking of you and your family through this very difficult time. Several times I have gone to call you but I didn't want to call at a bad time. I think you still have my cell number, please know you can call at anytime day or night if you need to talk :hug::


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.  

Gramma is in a better place now.  Her quality of life had gone down considerably in the past couple of months, and especially in the past few weeks.  She was suffering, and it was just her time.  

To those of you who have PMed me, I've read them, I just haven't replied yet...I'll try to get to it at some point...and again, thank you for your good thoughts.  

Gramma, give Grampa a big hug for me, and tell him I miss him.  And if you see Nicole knocking on the door, hold it shut and tell her to come back home...it's not her time yet.  She still has a whole life to live here on earth.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

I know how you feel .. believe me:hugs:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 9, 2007)

:hug:::hugs::hug:::hugs:


----------



## craig (Dec 9, 2007)

Afraid I know what you are going through all to well. Be strong!!!!!!!!!! Positive energy is being sent to you and yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Peace to the gods.


Love & Bass


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2007)

It's day 12, and still no new progress.  This is starting to get to me.  Each day ticks by, and still no purposeful movements....still no signs of waking up.  

I can't imagine this world without little Nicole.  She's taken up such a big part of my heart for 17 years now....she has to wake up.  She has to get well.  

I can't handle this.  Tonight was my first night to not go down to the hospital, and I work the next 3 nights, as well, and have finals during the day.  This is too much....I can't do it....and I can't stay away for that long.  

I still haven't been able to go back to see her....only her mom and dad are allowed to.  I want to be able to hold her hand and tell her how many people love her, and how many people are praying for her...I want to be able to tell her that if I could trade her places I would.  

I just can't handle this anymore. Please don't stop praying for her.


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the news of your grandmother.  I am still thinking of you and your family, and wishing for your Nicole to pull through.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 14, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Corry (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of your continued thoughts and prayers.  At this moment Nicole is still in a coma.  We are hoping her body just needs time to heal.


----------



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

Still praying and thinking about Nicole! Hang in there Corry


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 19, 2007)

any updates on nicole cory. i been praying for her daily


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 19, 2007)

sometimes it just needs time, you never know.

hoping and praying.


----------



## Corry (Dec 20, 2007)

It's been 20 days now, and she still has not woken up.  

This is so hard.  I feel so tired and broken down, and I can't even let myself think for more than a second that I have anything at all to complain about, because at least I'm able to feel tired and broken down.  

I just can't describe how horrible this all is.


----------



## craig (Dec 20, 2007)

Be strong spamstress! Nicole needs your strength and positive energy. 

Love & Bass


----------



## antoine (Dec 21, 2007)

My prayers are with her. I hope she will get well soon. I hope God is with her every single day guiding her to the light of wellness.


----------



## Alison (Dec 21, 2007)

Nicole and your family continue to be in our thoughts, Corry :hugs:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 24, 2007)

I really hope everything is going to be ok.

Hang in there girl. :hugs:


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks again for all of your continued prayers guys.  

She seems to be showing a teeny bit of improvement in the past few days....we are a really hoping she is showing signs of slowly coming out of it.  

We are praying for a Christmas miracle, and hoping she recovers fully.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 24, 2007)

The news of movement and open eyes etc is wonderful/hopeful indeed!! Many hugs to you and your family at this stressful time.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 24, 2007)

God bless you and your family Corry. Cathy and I have you and yours in our thoughts and prayers every day.


----------



## Corry (Dec 25, 2007)

I got to ring in the Christmas day at Nicole's bedside.  Ana (her mom) wanted to be there when the clock struck midnight, so Ana, Mike (Nicole's dad) and I were in her room with her until around 1am.  Several of our close family friends are coming with thier kids that Nicole grew up with this afternoon.  We are hoping that the nurses will let everyone in to see Nicole today (except for the younger kids), since it's Christmas.  

Still praying for our Christmas Miracle.


----------



## antoine (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sending all my prayers to your little cousin Nicole. Hope she gets well as soon as possible.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 28, 2007)

Come on Nicole, we're all cheering and praying for you... get well soon!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 28, 2007)

Found this 'power hug' smilie and figured you could use it....


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 28, 2007)

Japanese animation smiley, who would have of thunk it?

Your still in my thoughts.  I hope everyday for good news


----------



## Corry (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys...I know I say it everytime I post, but I really do appreciate every good thought and prayer you send.  

Day 28, and she still has not awoken....the day after Christmas they told us she now has MRSA.  If you aren't familiar with it, it's a drug resistant staph infection, and it can be quite serious.  

The doctors did say that she seems to be moving around more than before...they didn't say if that meant she was improving or not, but I'm taking it as a good sign anyway.  

Once again, thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2007)

Things seem to be looking up for the moment!  

She is almost off of her ventilator all the way now....her condition has been downgraded once again, and they seem to be happy with her progress!  

She is still in a coma, techinically, but they said she is 'commanding' a little bit.  When they tell her to follow thier fingers with her eyes, she has done it a bit, a few times.  When they've told her to blink twice if she can here them, SHE'S DONE IT!  I can't remember if they said that she did that more than once or not, but I'm still pretty darn excited about it.  

Best of all, Mike and Ana were finally able to get me on the list of people who can visit her whenever I want, even when they are not there.  

Before I had only been able to go back and see her a few times in the last week (I didn't get to see her once in the first 19 days), and only when accompanied by one of them.  I plan to spend a good portion of today with her.  

She still needs prayers and good thoughts, as she still has a very long, rocky road to travel, but I have faith that she will make it.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 31, 2007)

Good to get such good news!!! 

Still hoping for much more improvement soon! :hugs:


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 31, 2007)

that's great news Corry


----------



## Arch (Dec 31, 2007)

yea great news corry im still rooting for her :hug::


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 31, 2007)

That is fantastic news!!  I am still wishing her much more improvement in the coming days!


----------



## Corry (Jan 1, 2008)

Tonight actually ended up being another rough and scary night.  Pleeeease don't stop the prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 1, 2008)

Corry said:


> Tonight actually ended up being another rough and scary night. Pleeeease don't stop the prayers and good thoughts.


 
Corry, I'm sorry to hear about this.  No matter what I say won't make it any better.  Keep us posted.  

She WILL pull through......... :hug::


----------



## MissMia (Jan 1, 2008)

:hugs: Sending my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Fangman (Jan 2, 2008)

We are all thinking of you all ta this time.


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 3, 2008)

No one is letting down with their prayers.  The little bit of good news lifted my spirits up and I give thanks to God for this and her continual improvements to come.  I have faith you and Nicole shall have long conversations about all this when it is over.

My prayers to you for strength and for her to continue to improve.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 18, 2008)

How is your cousin doing Corry? I hope she is getting better.


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2008)

No new updates.  Her condition hasn't changed.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 18, 2008)

You both are still in our prayers.


----------



## kalmkidd (Jan 19, 2008)

any new updates?


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 19, 2008)

See #116, posted 11 hours ago.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 19, 2008)

We are all thinking of you and keep returning to the thread in hopes of hearing  signes of improvement.


----------



## ianm (Jan 19, 2008)

omg - hope you you pull through nicole, my thoughts are with you corry


----------



## Corry (Jan 29, 2008)

Nicole could use some prayers today, guys.  She started having siezures earlier, and there is a possibility she will have to be moved back to intensive care.  I have been at the hospital all night, and only just got home...please send your healing vibes her way.


----------



## craig (Jan 29, 2008)

Be Strong ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Much Love!


----------



## Rachelsne (Jan 30, 2008)

being a newbie I am reading this post now after going through all the updates, 

I send wellness wishes to Nichole and good vibes to her family, I cant imagine what you all must be going through.

Sometimes during recovery you hit setbacks and only after those set backs things start to improve, I really hope the seizures are one of those small setbacks that fix them selves soon


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 30, 2008)

My prayers are certainly with her and the rest of your family, Corry.


----------



## Alison (Jan 30, 2008)

She continues to be in my thoughts, Corry :hug::


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 30, 2008)

You and all your family are still in our hearts and prayers Corry. We all love you, be strong.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 30, 2008)

:goodvibe:


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 31, 2008)

*resending care, warmth and vibes*


----------



## Deano (Jan 31, 2008)

will say a prayer tonight, keep thinking good thoughts:hug::


----------



## leochang (Feb 2, 2008)

My prayers to Nicole. god bless her.
Corry. everything will get better!


----------



## airgunr (Feb 2, 2008)

I will keep her in my prayers.   Such a pretty girl and so sad a circumstance.  Please accept my sympathies and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Corry (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks again for all of your thoughts and prayers....just thought I'd let you all know that so far the meds are working, and the siezures have stopped.   

Also, I felt like sharing a pic that I recently edited...it's from September of 07, and are the last pictures I have of her from before the accident.  

Me and Nicole Noel:


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 15, 2008)

Its been a while... any changes?
(appropriate that this one would be my 1000th post)


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear your Grandma has passed on but she is in a better place now.

My thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of Nicole, in this very trying time.

David


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 15, 2008)

My best wishes for her recovery and hope you and your loved have the strength to get through these trying times.


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 15, 2008)

I love the pics you posted. She looks like such a sweet girl. I will keep her and your family and my prayers.


----------



## Corry (Feb 15, 2008)

No, there have not been any significant changes.  I will update you all when there are.  

Thank you for all your prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Fangman (Feb 15, 2008)

We are all still thinking of you - far too many young lives are bighted on the roads these days.


----------



## Corry (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been hesitant to share this with the general public simply because I am unsure if it's a good idea to unleash a whole world of people that Mike and Ana (Nicole's parents) don't even know onto the guestbook (that, and in the beginning...and still a little now, there have been security concerns for Nicole's safety that I won't be explaining further...please understand) of the site.  

Anyway, back only a couple of weeks ago, I set up a caring bridge website for Ana to keep people updated on Nicole's condition.  The address was only shared with friends and family, and I also shared it with a few people that are close to me, though they've never met Nicole.  

Anyway....I am overjoyed with the latest update that Ana has posted, and with the details she told me over the phone this afternoon....and though I'm still slightly apprehensive about it, I felt it was time to share the more detailed updates with all of you.  

I think a great big boost of good vibes, thoughts, and prayers is just what Nicole needs right now.  

Here is the site: http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/nicoleengelbrecht

You will have to sign up in order to view it.  

Thanks for all the support you have all given so far....it really means more than I can communicate to you.


----------



## Fangman (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link - good news at last.  Favourite music, especially if there is one track that got played in the house until it drove everyone else mad can be a good trigger.  I will look back from time to time to the journal


----------



## Corry (Apr 27, 2008)

For an update on Nicole, check here: http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/nicoleengelbrecht

 That update is why yesterday was the best day of my life up until now.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 27, 2008)

That is really wonderful!  She's come such a long way in the past 5 months!  
I keep her and you in my thoughts.


----------



## Christina (Apr 27, 2008)

I have come in on this late.
&& i know what a terrible time it can be. I hope things continue to progress and the best of wishes..


----------



## kater229 (Apr 27, 2008)

She is so Beautiful! =]


----------



## Corry (Apr 27, 2008)

kater229 said:


> She is so Beautiful! =]




 Thanks.  She really is.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 27, 2008)

Corry said:


> For an update on Nicole, check here: http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/nicoleengelbrecht
> 
> That update is why yesterday was the best day of my life up until now.


Wow! Just wow! So much progress, and to see it exhibited all in one day like that must have been just mindblowing. :hug::


----------



## zendianah (May 12, 2008)

Hi Corry.. How is Nicole?


----------



## Corry (May 12, 2008)

She is doing fantastic...you can see her progress through her Caring Bridge page that I posted a few posts up.


----------



## Rachelsne (May 12, 2008)

looks like all the love, prayers and hard work are paying off, its great to hear how she is improving, I hope she continues to get better


----------



## Corry (May 12, 2008)

Ain't that the truth!  

They certainly are paying off!


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

Well guys...it's been almost 6 months since I started this thread.  

It's extremely painful for me to read the beginning of it...

...but as long as I think about what is going on NOW...it's not so bad.  

The progress Nicole has made is phenomenal.  Indescribable, really.  She is a living, breathing miracle, and she is so incredibly strong that she has become my inspiration.  

Today is her 18th birthday.  

I, along with her parents, get to spend it with her....not at her bedside, as she lays there, unable to do so much as blink her eyes to tell us that she can hear us, as was the case at Christmas...but rather, we get to spend it smiling TOGETHER...laughing TOGETHER...eating birthday cake TOGETHER.  

Not only can she blink her eyes to tell us she can hear us, but now she can use her dry erase board to tell us she wants a Dr. Pepper, or break our hearts by telling us she wants to go home (not quite yet, Nicole! It will happen!)

It is beyond words to describe how thankful I am for how far Nicole has come.  

Thanks to everyone who has followed her progress and sent thier love and thoughts and prayers.  I have no doubt that they helped.  

Happy 18th Birthday, Nicole!!!  







(picture taken 2 weeks or so ago)


----------



## zendianah (May 16, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that Corry!!!  YEAAAA I do believe prayer and a positive attitude helps.


----------



## nealjpage (May 16, 2008)

Happy birthday, Nicole!

Corry, I'm so happy that she's doing so well!


----------



## Ajay (May 16, 2008)

Happy birthday Nicole!!  Way to go, girl!


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, what a phenominal recovery


----------



## Corry (May 16, 2008)

Thanks guys.  It was a great visit.  I'll have some pictures after bit.  

Nicole and I got a little silly today.


----------



## Corry (May 17, 2008)

We had fun together.


----------



## Corry (Jun 15, 2008)

Nicole might be coming home July 3rd.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 15, 2008)

Hooray!


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow
Thats great news!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 15, 2008)

Holy Toledo, what wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 15, 2008)

having a family that suports her and visits her and loves her must have helped with her recovery. great to hear the good news


----------



## xbox360gurl70s (Jun 16, 2008)

happy birthday nicole. may more blessings come and happiness pours for you. goodluck to life


----------

